# Traxxas tire treatment



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

Can anybody tell me where to buy some traxxas tire treatment?
If I can remember right, it smells like wintergreen and comes in a brownish plastic bottle. I hope somebody can help me out with this.:thumbsup:
Where can I buy Jack the Gripper at also?

Thank you,
ED


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Probably the Traxxas traction compound is like Paragon Ground effects. You can get that at Lefthander. For Jack the Gripper, Stormer has it in stock.

Lefthander:
http://www.lefthander-rc.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=57

Stormer:
http://www.stormerhobbies.com/cgi-b...3=&pn=&mterm=&oterm=&uterm=&sthumb=on&smode=0


----------

